# Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik



## site_2 (24. August 2014)

*Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder.

Da ich bald einen neuen PC bekomme, der auch ordentlich was drauf hat, will ich das natürlich auch ausnützen.

Daher frage ich euch, welche meint ihr sind die Spiele mit der besten/schönsten Grafik.

Hab schon einige Listen im Internet gefunden und Crysis scheint mir ist immer mit dabei.

Wie sieht denn eure Top 1-X Liste aus?


greetings


Site_2


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Spontan hätte ich auch gesagt, das Crysis 1 immer noch mit am schönsten aussieht.
Oder man dreht ordentlich an der Optik von Skyrim...


----------



## Erok (24. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Also Crysis 3 gehört sicherlich mit zu den Games, die eine echt gute Grafik haben  Dazu Assasins Creed Black Flag. ARMA 3 hat eine unglaublich grandios echt wirkende Landschaft. Für mich unter den Shootern, obwohl man ARMA nicht zu den typischen Shootern zählen kann, das schönste Spiel. 

Battlefield 3 und 4 sind auch sehr schön anzusehen. Bei Simulationen kann ich Dir sowohl vom Spielspass und von der Grafik den Train Simulator 2014 empfehlen. Batman Arkham Origins sieht auch sehr gut aus, und Splinter Cell Blacklist sieht grafisch auch sehr sehr lecker aus  Far Cry 3 kann man auch zu den grafischen Leckerbissen dazu rechnen wie ich finde, und bei sehr potenter Grafikkarte und CPU auch Watch_Dogs.

Anno 2070 sieht auch richtig toll aus für ein Aufbau-Spiel. Sniper Elite 3 ist jetzt grafisch zwar wohl eher das schlechteste von den hier aufgezählten, aber ich finde die Grafik sehr stimmig, und vermisse keine übertriebenen Darstellungen, die zum Beispiel bei Battlefield 4, wo es einfach dazu gehört 

Hoffe mal, die Auswahl reicht Dir aus, und Du findest was unter den aufgezählten Games 

Greetz Erok


----------



## XyZaaH (24. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Crysis 3. Punkt Ende aus.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Crysis 1 und 3, Skyrim mit ENB Mod + SweetFX und vielen Texturepacks & Mods, Metro Last Light bzw bald auch der erste Teil mit Redux.


----------



## Evio (25. August 2014)

Jep, crysis 3 sieht super aus


----------



## ParaD0x1 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Wenn du dein PC quälen willst -> GTA IV komplett aufgemoddet (enb, ic. usw )
Skyrim komplett aufemoddet
Crysis 1 finde ich persönlich auch sehr schön

Hier wirst du denke ich mal nur die drei am meisten hören


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Aber nicht jammern dann, warum es ruckelt 

Momentan ist denk ich Crysis 3 die Spitze aber das könnte sich ändern.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Aber nicht jammern dann, warum es ruckelt
> 
> Momentan ist denk ich Crysis 3 die Spitze aber das könnte sich ändern.


 
Von ungemoddeten ja


----------



## FrozenEYZ (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

MMn nach kommt es bei der grafischen Wirkung eines Spiels auch immer auf die Atmosphäre an, die durch die Grafik vermittelt wird. Wenn die nicht zum Rest passt oder mir nicht gefällt, ist das auch nix wahres.
Daher votiere ich auch mit für Arma3


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Watch Dogs mit Mods! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7rm9C7CL_M


----------



## thoast3 (25. August 2014)

ProjectCars


----------



## wievieluhr (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Skyrim + Mods   Screenshots könnt ihr kriegen wenn ihr wollt 
(knechtet nen PC härter als irg. neues Game weil DX9 )

Dann BF4
Dann Crysis 3


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Die Bioshock-Teile haben eine sehr stimmige Optik Dishonored hat hier und da ebenfalls seine grafischen Momente...

Gruß


----------



## Schnuffellchen (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Bioshock hat evtl nicht immer die besten Texturen (kann auch an meinem pc liegen) aber das wunderschönste Setting!


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*



Schnuffellchen schrieb:


> Bioshock hat evtl nicht immer die besten Texturen


Sehr nett anzuschaun ist es aber allemal...

Gruß


----------



## Schnuffellchen (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Das habe ich ja direkt geschrieben  ich würde nie was böses dagegen sagen denn es sind neben RE meine absoluten Lieblingsspiele [emoji173]️


----------



## Noxxphox (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Crysis 3 und bf4... Sieht auf ultra einstellung + 4k hamma aus


----------



## Ion (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Schau dir auf jeden Fall Crysis und Crysis 3 an (den zweiten nicht) und Metro Redux, Dishonored sieht in 4K + SweetFX auch richtig klasse aus.
Skyrim mit mindestens 150 Mods. 

Dann fällt mir noch ein:

- Arma 3 (bringt deine CPU zum schmelzen)
- Hard Reset (PC-Exklusiv!)
- Rome 2 Total War (mit Mods)
- Trine & Trine 2 (wunderschöne Märchen-Grafik)

Beschwere dich aber nicht wenn es nicht flüssig läuft 



Was bald noch erscheint:

- The Witcher 3
- Batman Arkham Knight
- Unreal Tournament


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Echt nicht nachvollziehbar, wenn ich hier lesen muss, dass Crysis 2 bewusst ausgeschlossen, im gleichen Atemzug aber Far Cry 3, Hard Reset oder gar der sechste Splinter Cell-Teil () aufgezählt werden.

ALLE drei Crysis-Teile sehen bis ans Limit gemoddet fantastisch aus und werden mMn nur von Battlefield 3 und 4 (knapp) übertroffen.


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ALLE drei Crysis-Teile sehen bis ans Limit gemoddet fantastisch aus und werden mMn nur von Battlefield 3 und 4 (knapp) übertroffen.


Wie recht du doch hast Die Crysis-Reihe besteht doch eigentlich aus 4 Teilen (Warhead). Oder wird das nur als Addon gesehn? Über deine letzte Aussage lässt sich jedoch streiten und die Optik ist wie immer Geschmacksache...

Gruß


----------



## site_2 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

schonmal danke für die Zahlreichen Antworten 

da wird sich meine Spiele Bibliothek bestimmt um einige Spiele erweitern


Ps: was ist dieses sweet fx zeugs^^


----------



## Ion (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*



site_2 schrieb:


> Ps: was ist dieses sweet fx zeugs^^


Ich kopiere das mal aus einem Artikel von mir:


*SweetFX*

Euch gefällt die Farbgebung des Spiels nicht? Oder die Texturen könnten noch etwas knackiger ausfallen? Kein Problem!
Hier eine kurze Einführung + Video:
[Jetzt mit Video] SweetFX: Sammlung verschiedener Presets inklusive Bildvergleichen

Eine Liste mit Spielen und verschiedene Presets lassen sich hier finden:
SweetFX Settings Database

Zuerst braucht ihr SweetFX:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=381912

Die Dateien im SweetFX Ordner kopiert ihr in euer Spielverzeichnes, und zwar exakt da wo sich die .exe des Spiels befindet.
Mit dabei ist eine Textdatei namens: "SweetFX_settings"
In diese Datei müsst ihr die Presets kopieren, welche ihr oben in der Database finden könnt.

Welche Wunder sich damit vollbringen lassen:
https://www.flickr.com/search/?q=SweetFX


----------



## Tradon (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ALLE drei Crysis-Teile sehen bis ans Limit gemoddet fantastisch aus und werden mMn nur von Battlefield 3 und 4 (knapp) übertroffen.


 Sehe ich nicht so , das einzige was an der Battlefield Reihe besser ist wie an Crysis sind die Lichteffekte aber die Texturen allein vom grün ist bei Crysis 1+3 unübertroffen. Vielleicht habe ich es aber auch schon zu lang nicht mehr gespielt.

Ich würde sagen
1. Crysis 3
2. Crysis 1 (mit Mods, aber auch ohne Mods schon super Grafik)
3. Skyrim (mit Mods, ohne Mods nicht wirklich hübsch)
4. Battlefield 3+4
(Allerdings alles sehr knapp das sich darüber streiten lässt)

Arma 3 hab ich nicht gespielt, daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Hitman Absolution sieht verdammt ordentlich aus (und macht unfassbar viel Spaß)


----------



## Tradon (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Hab mal Arma 3 auf Youtube angesehen, sieht gut aus aber würde das Spiel nicht in die Liste mit der besten Grafik aufnehmen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrFFhvXLbhA

Dann eher Metro: Last Night mit den  Wasserflecken auf dem Display und schönen Lichteffekten:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_wEb0Wqt8g
 und Hitman Absolution mit ebenfalls tollen Lichteffekten und einer realistischen Landschaft:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug0FzaR8yZ8


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Also sieht für euch Watch Dogs gemoddet schlechter aus als ein BF 3/4 und Skyrim gemoddet? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7rm9C7CL_M
THE WORSE 1.0 vs E3 2012 Comparison - WATCH DOGS - YouTube

Denke manche sollten das Game wirklich auch mal gemoddet gesehen haben. Haben anscheinend wohl leider die wenigsten hier. ^^

Über Crysis lass ich persönlich aber auch nichts kommen.


----------



## wievieluhr (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> [...]Über Crysis lass ich persönlich aber auch nichts kommen.


 
Dafür kannst duin Crysis keine Drachen töten


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> Dafür kannst duin Crysis keine Drachen töten


 
Sicher das es dazu nicht auch schon ne Mod gibt? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqwksQvoWqE


----------



## Galford (25. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Ich glaube in Battlefield 4 kannst du schon alleine mit der Option "Resolution Scale" deinem PC einiges an Leistung abfordern.

 Oder versuch es bei NFS Rivals mit folgenden Startparametern:
 -GameTime.MaxSimFps 120 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 120 -Render.ResolutionScale 2.0

 (wenn der PC keine 120 Frames schafft, eben die 120 auf z.B. 100, 90, 60 etc. ändern)


----------



## matthias.proll.12 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Spiele mit der schönsten/besten Grafik*

Wie wärs mit dirt 3?


----------

